# Tv tuner



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone thought of installing one?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Me! But only the tuner costs about 400€ you know where..plus you have to add the fly,wiring and your mmi should have the original video in so if not, other 700€.
Regard the mmi part, I'm not 100% but 85...on Internet there are few models with some connectors or without so it's not easy..in this case, wiring diagrams can't help because they name only the unit number..its generic


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to help you understand,.these are only three models,with a black connector, without, with purple connectors etc... But the video input should be the big white one on the bottom and you can have 2 or all 3 of them


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Someone in the UK has it, as I saw it in a showroom model. And very good it was, too! I watched the Simpsons on it!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi ManuTT,

You gonna do it? I'll ask my electrics guy if he can do it or do you think audi would do it? It looks totally beyond my ability!!☹


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't be!! Everything is plug and play with all parts..I presume just vag to enable the menu but that is the minor part..the big problem is the mmi compatibility and place wiring and the fly..
I won't do it until I have the video in motion locked!


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd love the video in motion too! Let me know if you have it sorted! Thanks


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah ManuTT can you figure out the Video in Motion unlock. It's defo possible as HazyDazzys here in the UK will do it for £80! I'm guessing it's a 5 min job with VCDS. Go on ManuTT work it out for us all.....Please


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried also old coding from previous Audi and I'll try the Q7's but I'm not quite sure it'll works..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

couldn't be so easy but I tried.... I receive the error request out of range..classic when we can't have access at some options..


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Tried my auto electrics who says no go on the tv tuner, another guy said nothing available also. Disappointed as I am in the mood to add something new to the car, any suggestions for anything else? Thanks D


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the only way is a video interface, so vim already unlocked and you can connect to it a tv module or dvd or any video source...right now we can-t do nothing more


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

DOD00 said:


> Tried my auto electrics who says no go on the tv tuner, another guy said nothing available also. Disappointed as I am in the mood to add something new to the car, any suggestions for anything else? Thanks D


How about an Tablet and mount? 
I don't think I am fussed about peering though the steering wheel to watch tv. With a good data contract you can stream all the video you want to a tablet using the cars wifi.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if the tablet can have access to the stream that you like yeah, it's a good point!
I mean, free streaming on internet are always hard to watch...pop up, X to close everywhere etc...in fact, it's what I actually do when I'm not at home and I need to see something!


----------



## ckean_ng (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi all, anyone successfully unlock VIM via VCDS?

I have TV tuner 8V0919191C on my TT 8s 2015. anyone know where its installed and located? I plan to use AV input to play DVD


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

As the MK3 display is only good for the driver, I question the safety of VIM?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Wait you can watch TV on your dashboard? I can't even... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ckean_ng (Sep 21, 2018)

The idea is Make use of AV input to mirrorlink on VIM.
Mmi version 2017 below can't update carplay. I guess this is only way if we can find solution.


----------



## ckean_ng (Sep 21, 2018)

The idea is Make use of AV input to mirrorlink on VIM.
Mmi version 2017 below can't update carplay. I guess this is only way if we can find solution.


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

DOD00 said:


> Anyone thought of installing one?


I have TV in my car works well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

C9KER said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone thought of installing one?
> ...


Care to elaborate?


----------

